# This is cute



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's a photo that I got in an email. Thought you guys would like it.
Bill


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That is adorable and just tears my heart up every time I see it. Just look at the eyes and hand of that little monkey .. 

Terry


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*C'mom guys, you gotta see this*

Hi Terry
My wife is using this as her desktop on her computer. 
I agree that the look in his eyes just tears your heart out. No words can do the little guy justice.
Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is a cute picture. It's actually been posted here on the forums about 4 or 5 times in the last couple of years. Usually new members who don't know that we've seen it. It's fun to look at it every once in a while though. I wonder what ever happened to the "couple"? 
So, people are seeing it I'm sure. Just not posting. 

IN fact.........it's been viewed about 35 times.............


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*That figures*

You always have to wonder when you get something off of the internet as to how many times it's been around. Oh well, still a great picture.

Bill


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It is the cutest picture. I have it as my desktop for the past year and my mother has it too, even though she is not a pigeon lover.

Reti


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Reti*

You don't have to like pigeons to appreciate this photo. My wife isn't especially fond of them either but it is her desktop picture. It's just one of those photos that words can't describe. Seems funny that everyone here has seen it before and I just got it a month or so ago.

Bill


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You just missed it
It is a very special picture.

Reti


----------

